

Ask HN: How do you organize and store links related to projects? - julianez

What are the best tools to organize your links when working on a specific issue&#x2F;project? I tend to get frustrated with tons of tabs open. Tried Pocket, Evernote, Note trackers and text files. Still a mess. What&#x27;s your system?
======
detaro
Personal wiki can work quite well.

E.g. [https://moinmo.in/](https://moinmo.in/) works nicely (can be put on a
server, but also run locally and stores everything in plain text files)

~~~
julianez
Thanks! will look into it.

------
auganov
Dumping random related information in slack chats if other people are involved
as well. Or actually even if it's only me working on something, but it's
related to the overall project I'll still do that.

A chaotic OneNote or docs.google.com doc works too.

